# Help securing a tarp against high winds



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

okay... I have my rabbits in a portable garage.
Over that I put a tarp. Huge one. Spent good dollars on it.

The wind Saturday night blew it away.
Today I put it up again. Reinforcing it every which way I could consider.
It blew down again two hours after I had it up.
Ropes zig-zapped across it. Pegs (long ones) into the ground. Adding tarp holders instead of relying on grommits.

it does not help that the ground is soft. It does not help that we have no snow (except that it helps me work the ground). so soft ground, high winds and a rocking portable garage. Not a good combination I know.

HELP! I need MORE ideas to help secure that tarp down!


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Does it have those little holes with reinforcements so that the tarp does not rip? You could try tieing a rope through the holes and attaching to those square grey bricks (the ones on foundations of houses.) Yet, I think if the wind is strong enough the tarp will rip or the bricks will move.

We had strong winds here yesterday, causing ice shacks to skate across the lake. At home I can't find my green outdoor garbage can. Did it land at your place Ladysown?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Ladysown, is the problem that the pegs are pulling out of the ground? If this is the case, perhaps four (or six) of those things that people screw into the ground to tie their dogs to would work. We got one once at the dollar store but I don't know if they still carry them.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

That's got her Maggie....the pegs pull out. first time my grommits ripped out, this time my tarp holders held but the pegs didn't.....

I would use those ground screws except I'm dealing with a cedar hedge with ...you got it.. ROOTS!


----------



## 5050 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ladysown, Please check out duckbill tree anchors. If you do not order the anchors you can see how they are deployed. You may be able to make something work useing a piece of rebar or an old implement handle to drive your peg deep enough to hold for the winter. I have used the duckbill anchors for 20 years they are incredibly strong just be sure you place them where you want them the first time. Good Luck and Yall stay warm up there. Brrrr.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

You may have to do what we do when hanging banners..
In order to allow some wind to blow thru,,
Take a coffee can,, cut around the can "half circle".. Cutting from the bottom to make a flap.
That will allow the the tarp from taking on the full force of the wind..


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Roll a pipe or 2 x 4 up in the bottom of the tarp. You need even, heavy, weight to keep a tarp down. Do this on two sides and then do the zig zag rope over the top.

Jennifer


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Jennifer L. said:


> Roll a pipe or 2 x 4 up in the bottom of the tarp. You need even, heavy, weight to keep a tarp down. Do this on two sides and then do the zig zag rope over the top.
> 
> Jennifer


Excellent tip, Jennifer. Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

thank you all. will be going out soon to tackle it all again! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

well...got it up again....

used cinder blocks, tarp holders, lots of rope and those big tent pegs.

now I need a big wind to proof it! (NOT!). 

on warm days I'll be needing to vent the area better, but it will keep them nice on those cold days.


----------

